
Apple Induced Anxiety - seiji
https://matt.sh/apple-anxiety
======
heavymark
I ran into similar large list of issues, and reported the via apple bug
reporter and nearly all of them has since been resolved that were actual bugs.
Rather than posting them on his site, why not submit them as individual bugs
to apple bug reporter and if he has, please list the rdar number for each.

He mentions in one section every song has a "forced" 5 second delay, in
another section says "routinely" 5 second delay. Since those are two very
different statements might be best to clarify which is accurate. When I click
play it starts from 0 to 2 seconds on each and every song. Of course this will
depend on your connection speed or other factors. So he might want to clarify
he is experiencing slow load times rather than his implication that each and
every iOS user has to wait an aribitary 5 second delay for each song which of
course is untrue.

For error 1, wasn't able to get the phone to crash doing his test.

Control center remembers my last song played. But once again there will always
be scenarios where bugs may happen and when they do file a report with apple
and include all the device data dumps so apple can determine under what
conditions it happens and fix it.

I'd go issue by issue but it seems rather than written as thorough bug reports
they are more from a frustrated user rather than written to help apple resolve
the issues.

Such as "Search is useless". Which means search serves no use which of course
is untrue and not a bug but rather on the apple bug reporter he should file a
feature request to show more results. However I think it's worked as expected.
When I search Taylor Swift it shows the top 3 Albums the top three songs, the
top three playlists the top three music videos. If he wants to see all the
albums all he has to do is click on the title "albums" above the three most
popular in the search results. Apple's implementation of showing the top 3 of
each by default makes far more sense than attempting to list all by default
for many reasons.

